# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New 15 Plate Volkswagen T5 New Car Detail



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Here's another brand new Volkswagen T5 in for a paint correction. Some swirl marks and deep scratches were evident in the paint work that had been on the road for around a week.

New car detailing is probably one of the most important things you can do to protect the vehicle from the start of it's life. As we all know, during transit the vehicle will collect all sorts of contaminents, iron fillings, industrial fallout, sap if sitting at dealerships near natural habitats - you get the picture. Also as we see from various new car details on my other threads dealership preparation isn't the best, and as you will see below this is a prime example of why you should collect your new car from the dealership without them touching it and new car detailing is the way forward.

Full wash down and decontamination was carried out using Auto Finesse Avalanche, Auto Finesse Citrus Power, Chemical Guys Glossworks Shampoo, Auto Finesse Iron Out. The car was then clayed with clay mitts, pat dried and brought in the warm for machine polishing.

Some serious swirling was evident from the start. This was taken care of with the trusty Rupes Bigfoot, compounds and pads. To seal the paintwork Sonax NPT and as an experiment I spritzed Gtechniq C2v3 over the top. This gave one insane shine to the T5's metallic black paintwork.

Wheels were sealed with Sonax Wheel Sealant, tyres dressed and glass sealed with CarPro Flyby30.

For the inside, the T5 was vacuumed throughout, glass cleaned on the inside with Auto Finesse Crystal and Chemical Guys Inner Clean for the dashboard and interior panels.

Onto the pictures!

After the wash down.






Nice reflection from machine polishing.




Mirror corrected.





Oh dear...


Sorted.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Still amazing how much 'damage' new paintwork can come with!

Great work on the finish.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Daryl ...shame about the weather I had to drive home in! 

Steve


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yeah that was a bit gutting!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Daryl! I thoroughly enjoy your work and write-ups. How do you rate the Glossworks glaze compared to the EZ-crème glaze?

Brian


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Oops sorry typo! I meant their glossworkz shampoo!! I'll amend that! 

With the glazes though I prefer EZ creme!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Offset Detailing said:


> Oops sorry typo! I meant their glossworkz shampoo!! I'll amend that!
> 
> With the glazes though I prefer EZ creme!


Ok. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Certainly came up well!


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw this at last weeks meet, very smart.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic job, I should get my new Leon next week, have told them not to touch it, but we'll see. May have to give you a call :thumb:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good work but move that gas bottle which is not in use to outside before health and safety see it, £5000 fine and they're **** hot on it.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Markg2013 said:


> Good work but move that gas bottle which is not in use to outside before health and safety see it, £5000 fine and they're **** hot on it.


Gas bottle is in use... don't worry.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Awesome shot the owner took of the reflection on the T5!

Check this out!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Omg it's shrunk into a Clio 



That ribbed roof must have been a nightmare mate


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Markg2013 said:


> Good work but move that gas bottle which is not in use to outside before health and safety see it, £5000 fine and they're **** hot on it.


The gas bottles are fine there................and its not a health and safety issue, its the fire service who are the policing agency for that.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TopTrainer said:


> The gas bottles are fine there................and its not a health and safety issue, its the fire service who are the policing agency for that.


I think it's funny people are chatting about gas bottles and not the mental reflection haha. BTW They are collected and disposed of properly by the guy we get them off so don't fret! :devil:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice interior for a van and good turnaround.

:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Some pics after a coat of Hd wax..Daryls groundwork..lol my waxing skillz


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Nice Steve!


----------

